# Range of the Violin?



## Majed Al Shamsi

Hello everyone,

I tried googling the range of the violin, but different websites give different answers, and some of them say the range is not well defined.

Could someone please point out for me the range of a normally tuned violin on this illustration of piano keys? Thanks.


----------



## Ukko

The 'range is not well defined' _maybe_ because each string when excited vibrates at different rates along its length? (I'm guessing here.)


----------



## GraemeG

Well, the bottom note must be g3 (it's the G a 4th below middle C). That's easy.
But the top is the undefined bit, thanks to harmonics and other tricks. For conventional fingering, you rarely come across much that's higher (in orchestral repertoire in my experience, say) than around G7.
cheers,
GG


----------



## PetrB

The range of non-harmonics, fingered on the fingerboard, should be the most basic reference, (i.e. in the standard tuning, the lowest string begin small g, or g below middle c.) With that, the higher positions, pitches on each string require security and practice, and are for more advanced players. 

The open E string is the top space E of the treble clef. Half-way up the fingerboard is the octave above that; halfway from that point is another octave up -- already well 'up there' on the keyboard.

Add harmonics, and a high level of virtuosity, and literally, the top notes of the keyboard are real sounding possibilities.

Above the basic open notes, same pitches can be gotten from any of the four strings, depending upon which position is used -- each yielding a different timbrel quality.

from G below middle C, to the topmost notes of the piano keyboard (and actually beyond) is the fullest playable range of the violin. If you toss in a lowered tuning, Scordatura, the range increases by how many steps you've dropped the G string.

There are a number of possibilities of which string in which position yielding the same pitch, the difference being in tone color.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Thank you all. I think I get it now. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Yes it depends, but a quick answer is four octaves above the bottom G.


----------

